# broadheads hitting one pin lower than field points



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have an am32 and thought I had it pretty well tuned. When I shoot my field tips they are dead on out to 40 yrds. My broadheads are right on at that same distance left and right, but I have to use my 40 yard pin to shoot 30 yards. It is right on when I do this. Should I just leave it this way for hunting season or should I tinker with it some more to try to zero it in to my field tips? What do you think.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

traveler05 said:


> I have an am32 and thought I had it pretty well tuned. When I shoot my field tips they are dead on out to 40 yrds. My broadheads are right on at that same distance left and right, but I have to use my 40 yard pin to shoot 30 yards. It is right on when I do this. Should I just leave it this way for hunting season or should I tinker with it some more to try to zero it in to my field tips? What do you think.


Your broadheads will magnify you arrow alignment. You arrow is pulling down more compared to your points. You can raise the rest a touch and resight. Then reshoot your heads and see if this will put the points and heads closer together. Once you get the heads and points hitting together, you will be good to go.


----------



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I will try this. I know the tuning guide suggests that I should lower the nock point,but I felt so good with the way the bow was shooting I didnt want to touch it


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Three things you can do: adjust your rest, nock point, or your limbs. These movements all effect other specs. Check your timing and your tiller first. Check your nock point, if everything is right then move your rest. When you are finished shoot through paper and happy hunting!


----------



## ck3.4r (Apr 22, 2009)

*I had the same issue...*

I had the exact same issue and so did my father. We both switched to Slick Tricks and were surprised to see them shooting just a touch off (2-3"). They were shooting very consistently, but just off. We both tried the same fix and were very successful. We simply made the most minute adjustments (a millimeter or less) to our rests to bring the broadheads in to where they needed to be. In his case, it was just to raise the rest and in mine I had to raise it and move just a touch to the side. Amazingly, our field point point-of-impact did not change. What did change was our broadhead p.o.i.. 

I say give that a try. I guess you'd call it tuning your bow to your broadheads. Really, I think the broadheads just require the bow to be more perfectly tuned than the field points. As another member said above, they are magnifying any amount you're out of tune. Now that I've done that, I can shoot both field points and b'heads interchangeably. 

Good luck and hope you get it ready to draw blood soon!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Good info given.


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=539460

There is a good sticky in the Bowhunting forum about broadhead tuning. Kinda sums up all the other good info offered here. It sure helped me!


----------

